# Bluetooth call alert LED



## Ikeclausen (Nov 26, 2011)

Is there a device that would connect to my phone via Bluetooth and flash when I get a call? It is hard to hear or feel my phone on the tractor. I imagine it with a clip for a hat or something similar. 
Thanks


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

please do not duplicate posts across forums 
closing this one 

continue here
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f313/bluetooth-flashing-led-call-alert-643282.html


----------

